# Kernel upgrade troubles...

## GentooNub

Trying to upgrade my kernel from the 2.4.2 gaming sources to the 2.6.1 devlopment sources. I was originally following this  thread.  First thing I noticed was it didn't talk about making an initrd file. So that will bring me to start with my GRUB file 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> default 0
> 
> timeout 15
> ...

 

So as you can see I have none for my 2.6.1 kernel because I have no file for it. I assume this may be a problem but I'm not sure it's my current problem. The following error is what I reiceve trying to load up the 2.6.1 kernel

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> VFS: Cannot open root device "ram0" or unknown-block (0,0)
> 
> Please append a correct "root=" boot option
> ...

 

As you can see I'm using the same options as the 2.4.20 gaming kernel but just modified it to point to my new kernel image. I believe I've built all the needed file systems into the kernel. Some of which were ReiserFS, EXT3 and VFAT related filesystems to mount my windows partitions. I rechecked my config file looking for anything related to VFS in the file system section but couldn't find one. Am I just not seeing it but it's there? Is one hidden somewhere else? Have I forgotten something perhaps I need that someone might know I should add? Because I can't seam to think of what it might be. And for the record my root fs is reiserfs and my boot is ext3.Last edited by GentooNub on Tue Feb 03, 2004 11:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boroshan

Specifying root=root=/dev/ram0 tells the system to expect a ram disk - but the initrd that would create it isn't there

You can either use the latest genkernel which will generate the initrd for you, hand compile it (as I assume you have been) and set root to point at root=/dev/hdd3 and forget the real_root/ilinuxrc malarkey, or else generate your own initrd by some means I know not of. 

Personally, I hand compile mine - the new genkernel is still beta and it's a pain winnowing all the unnecessary modules and options out of a genkernel config.

----------

## GentooNub

 *boroshan wrote:*   

> Specifying root=root=/dev/ram0 tells the system to expect a ram disk - but the initrd that would create it isn't there
> 
> You can either use the latest genkernel which will generate the initrd for you, hand compile it (as I assume you have been) and set root to point at root=/dev/hdd3 and forget the real_root/ilinuxrc malarkey, or else generate your own initrd by some means I know not of. 
> 
> Personally, I hand compile mine - the new genkernel is still beta and it's a pain winnowing all the unnecessary modules and options out of a genkernel config.

 

Ok just a quick update. I added just root= to point to my root partition and that worked. So now I boot up into the kernel fine. Few minor problems still, for example it is telling me that devfs isn't compiled into the kernel and something about I need to enable it to be able to see my partition or something? I forget the exact error but so far it hasn't seamed to cause a problem just a slight increase in boot time and an annoying paragraphed warning message with a 15 second countdown timer. That and the fact I can't seam to install video drivers for my current kernel. When I try and install drivers it seams to install them globally because I still can't get into X so I boot over into my old 2.4 kernel and those drivers are installed their as well and conflict with X.Because I can't get my 2.4 kernel working with anything higher than nvidias 5328-r1 drivers I have to reinstall the those to even get into X on my old kernel. Also for some reason it fails in initializing my nic so I have no internet/network access either. But besides those 3 problems 2.6.1 is looking promising..   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## boroshan

devfs is a weird one - gentoo is uspposed to require it, but its also gone from experimental straight to obsolete in the 2.6 kernel. If you leave it out gentoo still seems to boot by all accounts - and I don't understand that at all...

Anyway - to get rid of the message, enable 

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

under file systems-->pseudo file systems

I'm using media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496-r3 and that compiles just fine - all I had to do was rebuild. There was an issue with one of the newer nvidia releases recently. 

Try enabling devfs and rebuilding the nvidia drivers. The NIC might be devfs related as well since that was responsible for a lot of autoloaded modules...

----------

## GentooNub

Ok nice, this seamed to solve the problem with devfs message. It also might have solved the problem with my nic but I'm unsure because I just decided to build in the 10/100 drivers listed into the kernel. I'm not too worried about a few extra nic drivres.  :Smile:  I am having a problem with the nvidia drivers still, it says that it cannot find a configurable screen or something. I'm looking into that. When I boot back in there I'm gonna give the 4496-r3 ones your using and see how they work. Perhaps even the 5328-r1 drivers. Another thing I noticed is that when I rebooted back into my 2.4 kernel my alsa drivers wern't working. I thought this was a fluke that happened last time I booted from 2.6.1 to 2.4. Oddly tho I didn't see the error message about my alsa drivers when loading my 2.6.1 kernel..   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

